# Why I Like My 'M'



## josephandrews222 (Jun 21, 2014)

...and the lens that is on it most of the time (the 11-22mm). Good things come in small packages!

My first try at attaching photos here...


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 21, 2014)

It's a the "BEST" camera in $299 price range, otherwise :


----------



## AvTvM (Jun 21, 2014)

Great pic, congrats! 8)


----------



## Jamesy (Jun 22, 2014)

Too funny, we have almost the identical line-up of bodies, EOS-M, 40D, 5DIII and an S90 (me), S95 (you). I am considering the 11-22 - I can get it here in Canada for $389.00 at the local bricks and mortar...

Here is one from last week with the kit zoom lens (18-55).


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 22, 2014)

same, I love it with the 11-22 it's awesome


----------



## surapon (Jun 22, 2014)

Yes, Yes, Yes, I love my tiny EOS-M too. This awesome Baby with me 85% in every days since I get 6 months ago, Special on the airplane that I never use DSLR to shoot any thing ( Some security staff on airplane can come to warn and stop us for use the PRO CAMERA and PRO " White " Lens" to shoot on airplane).
Here are just a few Photos that I fly over Hover Dam last week, From RDU to Las Vegas airport.
Enjoy
Surapon


----------



## Jamesy (Jun 22, 2014)

@Surapon - nice shots. What lens did you have on the M at the time?


----------



## surapon (Jun 22, 2014)

Jamesy said:


> @Surapon - nice shots. What lens did you have on the M at the time?



Dear friend Jamesy.
on all trip= Out door shooting = EF-M 18-55 mm. IS with Cir. PL. 52 mm Hoya filter all the times, Hoya Cir. PL filter for the high contrast in colors. Yes, On the Airplane, I use Rubber Hood 52 mm. and close to the airplane's glass window to protect the light from inside the cabin not get the reflection in my photos.
But indoor shooting, I change the Lens to EF-M 22 mm. F/ 2.0.
Nice to talk to you.
Surapon


----------



## Jamesy (Jun 22, 2014)

surapon said:


> Jamesy said:
> 
> 
> > @Surapon - nice shots. What lens did you have on the M at the time?
> ...


Surapon, do the Canon pinch caps work on the Hoya CPL's? I have a seldom used 77mm B+W that has a glide on cap that is a pain to use.

Which Hoya 52mm CPL do you use? There seem to be a variety from $23.90 to $98.90 on B+H.
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/search?Ns=p_PRICE_2%7c0&ci=115&setNs=p_PRICE_2%7c0&N=4026728357+4294955307+4291413233&srtclk=sort


----------



## surapon (Jun 22, 2014)

Jamesy said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > Jamesy said:
> ...



Yes, Dear friend Jamesy.
But , do not buy the Hoya NXT filter = Thin Profile-that can make the canon pinch cap fell off easy, BUT Buy Hoya EVO. Cir. PL Filter--Super Multi-Coat ( IS-HMC)-( $ 54-70 US Dollars) and will perfected fit to Canon Pinch cap. Or Cheap Non Coat Hoya Alpha. Cir. PL Filter ( $ 25-35 US Dollars ).
Good Luck.
Surapon


----------

